# Truck died and won't start



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I was plowing with my 06 last night and I went to raise the blade, and the truck just up and died. Cranked on it a couple times and it wouldn't turn over. The lift pump is ticking with the key on, which is normal but its not the normal humming sound. The dash lights all turn on but the check engine light just flickers....not blinking, just flickers.:realmad:

I did have it at the shop a couple of weeks ago. I picked it up and put the plow on, and had the same issue. The second time it fired right up.

There's nothing with the plow electronics that is hooked into the truck other than the headlights. All that it uses is just juice from the battery.

Any ideas?


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Turn key on and off 3 times with out starting it. Get code. But your lift pump died. Dealer price is costly. Parts stores can get them cheap. Most will tell you to upgrade the pump


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

P0628 is going to be your code


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you know if the lift pump has a fuse/relay in the integrated power module? It needs replaced but I don't have the $800 to replace it and so far its only been headlight issues, nothing really major.

From what I've read, if I take the cap off the fuel filter and cycle the key, it should puke fuel out if the LP is working like it should


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had this happen with a bad engine ground using my truck hoist.....check the grounds going to your frame ...just a thought.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple of other things to check are the battery and alternator. Grounds to something other then the plow may also be causing a problem.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

When I was a f/t mechanic, I remember Dodges just dying. All of them started and ran fine just before they did so, it ended up being a bad battery.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I replaced both batteries last fall. I suspected that too since the lights would dim worse than usual and it acted like it was being starved of juice. I also know that my fan clutch has a short in it but I don't have the money to replace it, and all it does is turn on the check engine light. I just don't get why it won't fire back up. I even unhooked the plugs on the plow thinking that when the circuit is completed, there's a short with the plow but that didn't work either.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Where is the plow getting its power from on the truck side. I just had a simmilar issule with my 06 too. Turns out the +ve post on the TIPM is not a good place to pull any other power from. It will be fine for some time but will start to turn green and cause voltage spikes and draws which will cause havic on the entire electricial system. 


My only issues with my 06 are electricial. In fact they are starting to make me go crazzzy. Truck think it is never in park so the thing will only start in N, turn signals go out from time to time. To fix this you have to rock the tilt steering back and forth and don't even talk about the tipm's...

I have learned diolectic grease is your best friend expecially in this era of truck. Other than the electricial stuff, front ends and crap interior these trucks are great.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

800??? Part only costs like 150-200 from a parts store> Dont call the dealer. Call around tell them you want the stock OEM replacement not the upgrade. if you are good at taking things apart and putting them back together its and easy fix.. If you can remove the plastic fender well you can get right at it by the fuel filter. Did you cycle key for codes? If you have a bad lift pump and dont fix it. Becuase truck may tart back up again. You will probably end up blowing the injector pump. And that repair cost will be 3k


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Brian Young;1440816 said:


> When I was a f/t mechanic, I remember Dodges just dying. All of them started and ran fine just before they did so, it ended up being a bad battery.


Umm... really??? I see why you are no longer a full time mechanic. He points out that he was plowing and it died. But it still cranks, Also its a diesel. Fuel on fuel off its conbustion at 22-1.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

The lift pump is working fine. I didn't know there was an aftermarket TIPM available. 

I had my parents take me down and it started. Went to lift the plow and it died.....this time the temp light came on and it honked the horn. Fired it up again and got the plow up so I'm thinking its either the fan clutch short or the problem with the TIPM has gotten worse.

My plow runs juice straight off the batteries. I saw the stud off the TIPM but I thought it might end up frying that little stud after repeated use. Sooo my plow is sitting safe in my garage and the truck is at the dealership. I'll keep y'all posted on what I find out cuz this sounds like a common problem the more research I do.

Do you know if there's any place online that sells the TIPM? It needs replaced even if this isn't the problem and it is the fan clutch...oh and by the way they want $750 for that :laughing:


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Did you pull the code????


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Not yet. They aren't open on Sundays, I just left it there in case it decided to not start again and had someone to follow me there if it did die.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's the TIPM...ask me how I know...


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Guessing by the year trucks in your sig you have first hand experience of one of these crapping out. That and they're a pretty common problem. 

Do you know if they make an aftermarket TIPM?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the electricial issue with the fan took out the TIPM. The TIPM is designed to trip 5 times then become useless in that circut. More than likely this is the root of the issue. As for aftermarket TIPM??? Yes at the junk ard but to get a match is like a needle in a haystack. The truck needs to be the same year engine type trans 4x4 ect. As of a month ago I thought it was a dealer item only.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better its not just an issue on the trucks, the cars and minivans have this issue as well. You can thank Daimler for that one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, that is correct. My business partner's 07, in my sig, ate one last fall. His took the alternator and batteries with it when it went.

Aftermarket isn't existent except for junkyard stuff, and look to still pay half of new price with no warranty and just as likely to be a problem.

Bite the bullet and get a new one, you'll be money and time ahead. They're junk from the factory so it's not worth the chance on a used one. On the further down side, the one for your truck is much more expensive than the SCI trucks, or in other words 05 and older. The CAN-BUS, 06 and up, trucks are like 750 bucks I believe.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info. They told me the TIPM was on the fritz cuz my driver's side headlight quit working but for the money I figured I'd just jerry rig it. But now I guess I will just have to bite the bullet. I can't be having this happening, got lucky this time and didn't get stranded.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Is there much to installing the TIPM? They want $200 bucks to put it in and it doesn't look like there's much to it.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

What is a TIPM? I've never heard of it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

One 1/2" nut and a few electricial clips on the back side of the TIPM. In all it takes about 15 min to change out. Make sure to use dioelectric grease on the pins on the back side too. It might need to be flashed but I don't think so. Mine was used but it was plug and play.

TIPM totally intergrated power module, more less the fuse box under the hood. It is full of computer circut boards rather than relays....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Dielectric grease and a half hour and you'll be golden. There's nothing to it, and sure not enough to make it worth paying someone 200 to do!


----------

